# Zustand der Ostsee-Dorsche 2014



## titi2 (11. Juni 2014)

Ich war jetzt an Ostern, Himmelfahrt und Pfingsten mit meinem Schlauchbot auf der Ostsee(Fehmarn) unterwegs und habe Dorsche geangelt.
Was mir dabei auffiel war, dass die Dorsche einen recht schlechten Zustand hatten. Alle waren recht dünn und hatten kaum Futter im Magen. Mehrere hatten geschwürartige blutrote offene Stellen ( ich würde sagen eine Pilzbefall bzw Folgen davon ). Insgesamt waren die Dorsche ihrem Jahrgang entsprechend dieses Jahr immer ein paar cm kleiner als ich es aus den vergangenen Jahren gewohnt bin. Dasselbe fiel auch den anderen Bootsanglern auf mit denen ich gesprochen habe.
Normalerweise sind die Dorsche die man dort um diese Jahreszeit fängt so  vollgefressen, dass sie fast überlaufen ( und das Boot auch entsprechend  aussieht  ) .
Dieses Jahr habe ich das erste mal mehrfach Schweinswale gesehen und  auch einen Seehund durfte ich begrüssen. Beide sind mir auf der Ostsee  vorher noch nie begegnet. Evtl haben die ja auch etwas damit zu tun, da  solche Tiere ja doch immer lokal einige Unruhe in die Fischschwärme  bringen  .

Haben diese Beobachtungen auch andere von euch gemacht, oder ist der schlechte Zustand der Dorsche nur ein lokales Problem bei Fehmarn (Ostseite) ?


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Zustand der Ostsee-Dorsche 2014*

Ich hab letztes Jahr beim Küstenblinkern extrem viele Untermaßige Dorsche gefangen. Dieses Jahr läuft es besser, Fische sind größer und über die Anzahl kann ich mich auch nicht beklagen. Hatte vor einigen Tagen erst welche gefangen. Über den Mageninhalt kann ich nichts sagen, da ich keinen ausgenommen hatte. Aber zumindest einer hat etwas ausgespuckt gehabt.

Ich bin echt zufrieden! Hatte nun schon ein paar gute "Dorschtage".


----------



## Seewolf 01 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Zustand der Ostsee-Dorsche 2014*

Also Schweinswale habe ich jedes Jahr welche gesehen und auch 
dicht unter Land, in der Hohwachter Bucht und gute Dorsche
werden dort auch immer gefangen.


----------



## Berliner123 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Zustand der Ostsee-Dorsche 2014*

Ist mir am we auch auf gefallen... War dieses Jahr in Heiligenhafen los und auf Rügen los... Auffällig war, dass die rügen fische voll gefressen waren und richtig gut Fleisch waren und in Heiligenhafen die Dorsche sehr dünn waren und der Magen Inhalt nur aus Krebsen Bestand  und auf Rügen die Dorsche viel Hering drin hatten... Zeitraum der beiden kutterfahrten waren 10-14 Tage ;-)


----------



## allegoric (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Zustand der Ostsee-Dorsche 2014*

Ich bin äußerst zufrieden mit dem Jahr. Sehr geile Fänge gehabt und die Anzahl war auch in Ordnung


----------



## Schlammtaucher (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Zustand der Ostsee-Dorsche 2014*

In der Flensburger Förde sind die Dorsche auch sehr gut.... Scheinen sogar größer als die vorigen Jahre zu sein. Schweinswale und Seehunde hab ich hier schon öfter gesehen, ich kann mir nicht vostellen das die irgendetwas mit aufällig dünnen oder geschwächten Dorschen zu tun haben könnten!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Zustand der Ostsee-Dorsche 2014*

Moin!

In der Kieler Ecke sind die Dorsche in ganz normalem Zustand, 
große Schäden oder Krankheiten kann ich nicht feststellen.


----------



## nikobellic1887 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Zustand der Ostsee-Dorsche 2014*

Jo rund um Kiel rum sind die Bestände gut. Letztens losgewesen von Laboe aus zum Leuchtturm, 30 Dorsche, der Größte hatte 77cm!!


----------



## Fxndlxng (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Zustand der Ostsee-Dorsche 2014*

Moin,
das kann ich nicht bestätigen. Die Dorschfänge sind gut und werden von Jahr zu Jahr besser. Mein letzter Trip liegt zwar schon 4 Wochen zurück aber da gab es reichlig Dorsche in super Größen und in super Kondition, Ausnahmen natürlich nicht ausgeschlossen.
Schweinswale haben damit sicher nix zu tun und Du mögest mir die Anmerkung verzeihen, aber wenn Du sie zum ersten Mal gesehen hast, kannst Du noch nicht so allzuviel Zeit auf und an der Ostsee verbracht haben. Die Schweinswalbestände sind zwar leider total am Boden, aber sie sind fester Bestandteil der Ostsee. Je weiter man nach Norden geht, desto häufiger werden sie. An einigen Stränden in DK sieht man sie auch heute noch täglich. Ich vermute, Du hattest einfach nur Pech.


Edit: Wenn ich super Kondition schreibe, dann schließt das logischerweise den Gesundheitszustand mit ein!


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Zustand der Ostsee-Dorsche 2014*

Ähhh bin ich der Einzige der versteht das es dem TE um den gesundheitlichen 
Zustand der Fische geht und nicht um die Fangmenge?!?


----------



## beschu (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Zustand der Ostsee-Dorsche 2014*

Ich kann diese Aussage eigendlich nur bestätigen.Die Dorschfänge waren in unserem Fanggebiet gut(sowohl grössen als auch mengenmäßig)Allerdings fiel mir auf das etliche Tiere (gerad die im Bereich 40-65cm)sehr schlank waren(Sie kamen mir vor wie "Bornholmdorsche")und auch im Magen kaum was drin war.Das Fleisch war aber einwandfrei und kranke oder verletzte Tiere waren kaum dabei


----------



## titi2 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Zustand der Ostsee-Dorsche 2014*

Oh danke für die vielen Antworten! 
Tja von den bisherigen Aussagen würde ich jetzt glücklicherweise ein lokales Problem schliessen. Vielleicht ist dieses Jahr einfach der Heringsschwarm nicht an der "richtigen" Stelle vorbeigekommen. Gut zu hören, dass die Dorsche woanders fit sind.

Aufgefallen war mir auch, dass es dieses Jahr auf der Ostseite, Fehmarns im Vergleich zu sonst, sehr wenige Hornhechte gab. Vielleicht sind die ja den Futterfischen gefolgt.


----------



## Fxndlxng (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Zustand der Ostsee-Dorsche 2014*



titi2 schrieb:


> Aufgefallen war mir auch, dass es dieses Jahr auf der Ostseite, Fehmarns im Vergleich zu sonst, sehr wenige Hornhechte gab.



Laut einem anderen Thread hier wurde deren Nachwuchs von den Köhlern verspreist... 

Der Gedanke gefällt mir sogar, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte! :m


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zustand der Ostsee-Dorsche 2014*

die bösen Angler fangen den Fischern alles weg

http://www.welt.de/regionales/mecklenburg-vorpommern/article136047358/Angler-und-Berufsfischer-fangen-erstmals-gleich-viel.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zustand der Ostsee-Dorsche 2014*

Man kanns auch anders sehen:
Es ist mehr Fisch da als gedacht, wenn die Angler über Jahre schon immer so viel zusätzlich gefangen haben..

Wurde ja im Artikel zumindest so angedeutet 

Zudem bringt ein Kilo Dorsch, vom Angler gefangen, volkswirtschaftlich ein zigfach höheres Ergebnis (Anreise, Unterkunft, Angelgerät, Kutter, Mietboot, Sprit dafür etc., etc.), als das zerfledderte Kilo Netzdorsch der Berufsfischer..

Da aber in MeckPomm der Geschäftsführer des "Angel"fischerverbandes meines Wissens auch der des "Berufs"fischerverbandes ist, und in SH der Verband auch nicht gerade durch Anglerfreundlichkeit auffällt, könnt ihr euch ausmalen, wer am Ende (wieder mal) verlieren wird...

Siehe Schleppangelverbot, Forellenseen etc....


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zustand der Ostsee-Dorsche 2014*

Der Artikel ist doch mal angenehm versöhnlich, ob sich die Zahlen nun aufgrund von höherer Fangmenge der Angler, weniger Fangmenge (gewollt oder reglementiert) der Fischer, Rückgang der Fischer oder Form der Datenerfassung ergeben ist leider nicht ersichtlich.


----------



## mefofänger (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zustand der Ostsee-Dorsche 2014*

schon irgendwie komisch das mit einmal über die SCHÄTZ Menge der von freizeitanglern gefangenen dorsche gesprochen wird. ins besondere in soviel medien!!! ich würde sagen das stinkt mal wieder zum himmel, sollte man unbeding im Auge behalten. mfg


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zustand der Ostsee-Dorsche 2014*

Keine Panik..

Die Verbände werden mit voller Kraft, högschdem Einsatz und Kompetenz, sicher wie immer in den vergangenen Jahrzehnten, Nachteile für die Angler zu verhindern wissen....


oder so................


----------



## Carptigers (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zustand der Ostsee-Dorsche 2014*

Die Rede ist von  "kommerzielle Fischer".
Kann das einer mal genau definieren. 
Da wird doch bestimmt etwas unter den Tisch gekehrt.|bigeyes


----------



## Kotzi (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zustand der Ostsee-Dorsche 2014*

Nö, es gibt halt erst seit ein paar Jahren Beprobungen zu den Fangmengen der Angler, was sollte da ausgelassen sein?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zustand der Ostsee-Dorsche 2014*

Aus dem Artikel:



> Dies ist das Ergebnis einer Hochrechnung aus Vor-Ort-Beprobungen und einer erstmaligen Telefonumfrage unter 50.000 deutschen Haushalten.


 
 Also Erprobung..., wie auch immer und Telefonumfrage... und daraus eine Hochrechnung.

 Mal angenommen, die hätten mich angerufen|rolleyes

 Ergebnis einer Ausfahrt mit meinem Boot = 1 Tag 2 Personen, insgesamt 64 Dorsche (32 Dorsche pro Angler), alle über 50cm, (Mittelgewicht pro Stück in etwa 1,5 Kg). Das nicht jeder Tag so aussieht, steht ja auf einem anderen Blatt...

 Dann mal hochgerechnet:

 163.000 Angler (wo auch immer diese Zahl herkommt), mal 7,5 Angeltage pro Jahr auf der Ostsee, mal 48 Kg (32 Dorsche mal 1,5 Kg).

 Ergebnis: 58.680.000 Kg geteilt durch 1.000 = 58.680 Tonnen....|bigeyes

 In sofern könnte man sagen, dass die Schätzung 3.206 to noch extrem günstig für die Angler ausgefallen ist (also immer eine Frage, wen man fragt). Dazu sind es nur die Kutter- und Bootsfänge. Die Brandungsfänge sind da nicht einmal mit drin....|uhoh:


----------



## mefofänger (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zustand der Ostsee-Dorsche 2014*

Frage: was machst du denn mit 48 kg fisch?

ich komme mit 20 kg filet mit 3 leuten gut ein 3/4 Jahr klar.
wenn es 1-2 mal die woche fisch gibt.


----------



## allegoric (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zustand der Ostsee-Dorsche 2014*

Wundert mich auch immer. Die muss man ja verschenken. Ich bin 1-2 mal im Jahr oben für 4-5 Tage davon meistens 2 Ostsee Ausflüge also insgesamt 4 da ist die Truhe fürs restliche Jahr voll ^^.


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zustand der Ostsee-Dorsche 2014*

Gier frisst Hirn! Im November hatte ich das erste Mal eine richtige Sternstunde mit nem Leihboot auf der Ostsee und nem Kumpel. Über 40 Dorsche, wir konnten einfach nicht aufhören! Allerdings haben wir zu zweit nur 25 mitgenommen.


----------



## elbetaler (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zustand der Ostsee-Dorsche 2014*

Moin. Es ist eine Entwicklung in die richtige Richtung zu merken, eigentlich längst überfällig!

 Ich schätze es für mich so ein, dass ich es mir leisten kann, hier eine Meinung zu haben. Ich gehöre eben zu den Anglern, die regelmäßig auf Dorsch usw. angeln und nicht zwei-drei mal. Natürlich dürfen diese Sportfreunde auch ihre Meinung haben, dürften aber in diese Hochrechnung nicht einbezogen werden.
 Seit Jahren vertrete ich die Meinung, den Dorschfang zu limitieren und über eine Schonzeit sowie ein höheres Mindestmaß nachzudenken. Und nicht nur das, sondern den Worten auch endlich mal Taten folgen zu lassen!
 An einem Dorsch von 38cm ist kaum was dran, es sei denn, man isst den Kopf mit.....! Auch das Argument vom Räucherdorsch ist Blödsinn, ein 45iger schmeckt genau so gut. Wenn die Räuchertonne zu klein ist, liegt das eben nicht an dem Fisch.
 Die Mitnahme-Mentalität schaltet manchmal das Nachdenken aus. Wenn es richtig gut läuft und Biss auf Biss kommt, macht es ja erst richtig Spaß! Im Hafen zurück gekommen, dann kommt immer die erste Frage von jemandem: "Na, hat es sich denn gelohnt?"

 "Gelohnt" hat es sich immer, ob gut oder wenig Fisch. Solche Dinge, wie die Beobachtung der Natur und das Genießen der Seeluft gehören für mich zum Angeltag dazu. Deshalb ist das Angeln mein Hobby. Die ganze Action (Äktschenn...) macht es eben aus, der Erfolg an schönen Fischen ist eigentlich nur die Zugabe.
 Ich bräuchte mir den ganzen Pranz auch nicht anzutun, könnte mir den Fisch nach Bedarf wie Millionen andere Menschen im Laden kaufen! Aber nein - ich angele! Und ich habe dafür auch zu bezahlen! Denn dieser Spaß kostet auch noch Geld!
 Nebenbei, ich finde es anmaßend und frech, wenn ein Angler einem anderen Angler Vorhaltungen zur Verwertung des Fanges macht! Bewegt dieser sich im rechtlichen Rahmen, stimmen laut Vorschrift Anzahl und Maß - dann gibt es da nichts herumzuspeckern!
 Vielmehr ist es auch oft Neid oder man spielt Behörde. Leider ist es so, dass ich 40 oder 60 oder 100 Dorsche fangen und mitnehmen darf, wenn sie maßig sind. Ob ich dann 5 Stück pro Stunde oder Pro Monat esse, ist meine Sache!
 Ohne Sachkenntnis zu haben, kann ich die Gesamtfangmenge der Angler an Dorsch, auch nur schätzen.
 Da sind 3000to ganz stumpf zu wenig! 



 Schöne Grüße.


----------



## yukonjack (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zustand der Ostsee-Dorsche 2014*

Vielmehr ist es auch oft Neid oder man spielt Behörde. Leider ist es so, dass ich 40 oder 60 oder 100 Dorsche fangen und mitnehmen darf, wenn sie maßig sind. Ob ich dann 5 Stück pro Stunde oder Pro Monat esse, ist meine Sache!
Ohne Sachkenntnis zu haben, kann ich die Gesamtfangmenge der Angler an Dorsch, auch nur schätzen.
Da sind 3000to ganz stumpf zu wenig! 



Schöne Grüße.[/QUOTE]

das sind so ca. 120 LKW Ladungen. Die werden doch locker schon in Heiligenhafen gefangen.............


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zustand der Ostsee-Dorsche 2014*

Ich bin auch für ganz strenges Regulieren und harte Regeln und Restriktionen - aber mit einem zu dokumentierenden Jahresfanglimit (20 Fische/Jahr vielleicht maximal - jedes einzelne Angeln ist anzumelden und der tägliche Fang bei Zoll oder Polizei vorzulegen und die Dokumentation abzugeben an jedem Angeltag) und nicht reglementierter Fang pro Tag und Angler...

Denn die Bootsbesitzer vor Ort sind ja die größten Räuber....

Dann können die Touristen weiterhin fangen an den paar Tagen, wo sie da sind.

Und denen, die (fast) täglich rausfahren und die Bestände plündern, legt man das Handwerk.

Die paar Hotels, Kutter, Zimmervermieter, Bootsvermieter, Angelläden etc., die dann pleite gehen:
Was solls - es ist gut für den Dorsch..

Und gleichzeitig noch allen Nebenerwerbsfischern die Lizenz nehmen und den Berufsfischern die gleichen Entnahmeregelungen wie den Anglern auferlegen...

Da kriegen wir dann tolle Dorschbestände - nur Menschen haben dann davon nix mehr....











































PS:
Hat eigentlich schon jemand mitgekriegt, dass trotz der enormen Fänge der Angler sich der Bestand erholt?


----------



## elbetaler (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zustand der Ostsee-Dorsche 2014*

Na klar Thomas, wir haben natürlich den Sarkasmus verstanden. 
 Oft genug schwanken auch die Quoten der Anlandungen, selbst bei den selbsternannten oder vermeintlichen und offensichtlichen durchweg erfolgreichen Anglern. Da gibt´s auch mal Schneidertage!#t
 Anstößig an der Debatte ist es doch vor allem, den Anglern eine Hauptschuld am Wohl und besonders am Wehe der Situation des Dorschbestandes zuschieben zu wollen.
 Regionen und sich am Angeltourismus anlehnenden Wirtschafts- und Dienstleistungszweigen ist natürlich an einer zufriedenstellenden Frequentierung ihrer Angebote gelegen. Ein Bootsvermieter an einem Baggersee kann nun mal schlecht auf die Heringssaison zB. hoffen, da wird wohl keiner kommen. Wäre die Ostsee als tot erklärt und der Fischfang die absolute Ausnahme, käme das auf´s gleiche raus. Wo brauche ich sonst noch Pilker...., Trollinggeschirr usw., wenn die Fangaussichten ziemlich Null wären?
 Braucht keiner, kauft keiner, kommt keiner, bezahlt keiner... Keiner verdient was daran!
 Und die Keiner´s gibt es leider immer wieder und auch anderswo. Wenn es in der Skisaison keinen Schnee gibt, dann kommen zwar doch Wenige aber hauptsächlich?
 Richtig! Keiner.

 Also liegt es wohl an einer sachlichen und fundierten Analyse, wie es um Zuwachs und Entnahme bestellt ist. Meinungen und Gefühle zu äußern, ist auch wichtig. 
 Jeder Leoparden-Jäger kann ja vorher schon anfangen (bevor wieder Vorschriften kommen), etwas für die Nachhaltigkeit zu tun. Denke daran, eben nicht alles abzuknüppeln und auch seinen eigenen Müll nicht über Bord zu entsorgen. Man muss ja nicht die Welt retten wollen, aber kleine Beiträge sind auch Beiträge.


 Schöne Grüße.


----------



## Macker (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zustand der Ostsee-Dorsche 2014*

Das Beste ist Natürlich das Hammer Argument Mindestmaas rauf!
Das ist Blödsinn das Mindestmaas müsste runter.
Je Höher das Mindestmaas liegt umso Höher ist auch der Rückwurf in der Fischerei.
Das was da Größtenteils Tot über die Reeling fliegt ist in keiner Quote drin.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Kotzi (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zustand der Ostsee-Dorsche 2014*

Kam jetzt nicht ein Discard Verbot im neuen Jahr?

Und mit dem Mindestmaß hochsetzen kann auch noch auf
eine andere Weise nach hinten los gehen.
Stichwort: Fishery Induced Evolution


----------



## xbsxrvxr (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zustand der Ostsee-Dorsche 2014*

genau, quotierte arten dürfen ab diesem jahr nicht mehr dicardet werden(untermaßige fische werden aber der quote angerechnet)


----------



## Dorschgreifer (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zustand der Ostsee-Dorsche 2014*

Komisch, aber irgendwie habe ich schon mit solchen pauschalen Reaktionen, wie im Post 22, 23 und 24 gerechnet....:k|uhoh:

 Ich war letztes Jahr einmal mit dem Boot los und habe zufällig gut gefangen (die Regel ist ja anders) und habe dann gleich schon viel zu viel entnommen..., kann ich ja gar nicht verwerten...

 Wer einmal nachgewogen hat, was von einem Dorschgewicht von ca. 1,5 Kg an Filet zusammenkommt, der weiß "eigentlich", das ca. 2/3 bis 1/2 Abfall (Kopf, Flossen, Eingeweide, Haut und Gräten) hat. In sofern bleiben dann von ca. 48 Kg Fisch ca. 16 - 24 Kg Filet übrig.

 Und nein, davon habe ich kein einziges Gramm verschenkt, sondern alles komplett mit meiner Familie gegessen... und das in weniger als einem halben Jahr, das nur mal so am Rande... Nur, wenn ich 130 Km Anreise mit dem Boot habe, 130 Km Rückreise, Slip Zeiten, Slipgebühren und den ganzen anderen zeitlichen Aufwand, dann koste ich solch einen Tag aus. Daneben hatte es etliche Tage gegeben, wo ich los wollte, aber wegen der Wetterverhältnisse (Wind) nicht raus konnte und weiter gab es auch etliche Fahrten, wo man nur 3 oder 5 Dorsche gefangen hat, in den Vorjahren. 

 Und nur einmal so am Rande, der durchschnittliche Fischverzehr pro Bundesbürger liegt alleine schon bei 14,7 Kg:

http://de.statista.com/statistik/da...-pro-kopf-verbrauchs-an-fisch-in-deutschland/

 Auch das Argument, dass 38er Dorsche zu klein sind, das gilt für mich nicht, dann wären grundsätzlich fast alle Barsche und Heringe und andere kleiner Fischarten auch zu klein für die Verwertung... Was nicht bedeutet, dass man über höhere Mindestmaße diskutieren kann, dann aber in Verbindung mit einer Diskussion um die Bestandsregulierung und Laichverhalten oder ähnlich.

 Aber es ging mir nur darum, was dabei rauskommen kann, wenn man bei einer Befragung zufällig alles Angler mit solch einem Ergebnis erwischt..., nämlich, dass es die Realität nicht abbildet.


----------



## Achmin (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zustand der Ostsee-Dorsche 2014*

Da sollen ja 50.000 Haushalte telefonisch befragt worden sein und noch viele Angler in Häfen. 
Wer von euch ist denn befragt worden?
Ich angele immer von Großenbrode aus. Das ist ja nun nicht der allerkleinste Anglerhafen. Ich habe aber nichts von einer Befragung dort mitbekommen.Würde mich mal interessieren, wo die dann sonst so an der westlichen Ostsee innerhalb Deutschlands gefragt haben.
Gruß Armin


----------



## beschu (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zustand der Ostsee-Dorsche 2014*

Leute kriegt euch wieder ein.Da ich selbst mit einem Angelkutter hier in Rostock Angelfahrten auf Dorsch veranstalte und auch ziemlich oft draussen bin zum Dorschfang halte ich diese "Umfrageergebnisse"doch für ziemlich...fragwürdig...nur wenige Angler fahren regelmäßig einmal im Monat raus(ist ja auch ne Geldfrage).Die letzten 3 Jahre waren zwar gute Dorschjahre aber es gibt auch Monate da sind die Fänge ziemlich "überschaubar".Und:es gibt keine schlechten Angler:entweder hat der Angler es wirklich drauf-oder der Skipper taugt nix.
 Ernsthaft wäre ich auch dafür das Mindestmaß auf 45cm heraufzusetzen aber das wird wohl nichts werden.Da spielt die Fischlobby(Berufsfischer) nicht mit und auch viele Angler(nicht nur die paar,die hier schreiben)würden protestieren.Wir hatten einige gute Jahre,man sieht es an den Unmengen(das ist keine Übertreibung)an Jungfischen die besonders im Frühsommer,Sommer gefangen werden.
 Ein wirklich wirksamer Schutz unserer Fischbestände wäre meiner Meinung nach eine Einschränkung des Angelns auf Laichdorsche damit sich die natürliche Reproduktion der Dorsche auf einem guten Nivau fortsetzen kann(bitte KEINE "Laichdorschdiskussion"!!!!)Fangtagebücher,Entnahmemengen usw sind in meinen Augen Blödsinn da das nie korrekt kotrolliert werden kann...sowas ist nur "typisch Deutsch".Andere grinsen da nur über uns Angler(bin ja selber einer...wenn auch nicht immer sooo erfolgreich wie andere Gäste|supergri)
 Meiner Meinung und Schätzung nach bringen die Angler vielleicht 40Prozent(wenn es gut läuft) der Menge Fisch auf die Waage die von der Berufsfischerei gefangen wird(ich war früher selbst Hochseefischer)...wer schon mal den Steert einer Tuckpartie gesehen hat weiß was ich meine...da wird nach Zentnern und Tonnen abgerechnet und nicht nach Einzelstückzahlen.Dasselbe gilt auch für Stellnetze.Also nicht immer gleich sich selbst kastrieren sondern mal kritisch über Zahlen nachdenken.Theorie ist ja ganz gut...blos die Praxis sieht meist ganz anders aus


----------



## skally (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zustand der Ostsee-Dorsche 2014*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Auch das Argument, dass 38er Dorsche zu klein sind, das gilt für mich nicht, dann wären grundsätzlich fast alle Barsche und Heringe und andere kleiner Fischarten auch zu klein für die
> Verwertung...
> das ca. 2/3 bis 1/2 Abfall (Kopf, Flossen, Eingeweide, Haut und Gräten) hat. In sofern bleiben dann 0,3kg Filet übrig.



Seihen wir doch mal realistisch, ein 38cm Dorsch da ist einfach nichts dran.
Wozu die ganz kleinen abknüppeln, bei einer Fischart die mal über 10Kg Körpergewicht haben kann, laut deiner rechnung dann ~3kg-5kg Filet gibt!?

Habe noch kein Barsch oder Hering mit 10 kg eigengewicht gesehn.  Von daher find ich dein Vergleich ein wenig Schade. ;(

Zu topic:
Kieler Förde Dorsche sind eigentlich überwiegen fett und gesund. 

Dennoch tight lines und beste Grüße


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zustand der Ostsee-Dorsche 2014*



skally schrieb:


> Habe noch kein Barsch oder Hering mit 10 kg eigengewicht gesehn.  Von daher find ich dein Vergleich ein wenig Schade. ;(



Ich wette im nächsten Post schreib er, das er einen kennt, der schon ma einen 10 Kg Barsch gefangen hat.

Ansonsten stimme ich dir zu. Warum von einem 38iger 2 Fischstäbchen runterschneiden, wenn der Fisch die verwertbare Masse innerhalb von ein paar Monaten verdoppel oder verdreifachen kann.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zustand der Ostsee-Dorsche 2014*

Die Diskussion ist doch müssig, wenn ich kleine Fische schonend lande setze ich diese gern und ohne ein schlechtes Gewissen zurück.

Aber wer mal bei den Diskountern in die Kühltheken schaut, wie groß die Filets dort in den Verpackungen sind, dem muss doch klar sein das da die Zukunft der Fischbestände zum Teil vor der ersten Paarung in den Kühltruhen landen.

Solch ein Verhalten wird man nie in repräsentativem Umfang bei Anglern finden. 

Gruß Frank


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zustand der Ostsee-Dorsche 2014*

Biologisch/für den Bestand besser kleinere mitnehmen und größere zurücksetzen.
Genetik, Entnahme größerer und zurücksetzen kleinerer bevorzugt auf Dauer evolutionär kleinwüchsige Fische...
Nur mal so am Rande - wems wirklich darum geht.


http://sciencev1.orf.at/science/news/112924
http://cordis.europa.eu/news/rcn/29794_de.html
http://besatz-fisch.de/images/stori...1002_kolumne_evolution_ruteundrolle_11.13.pdf


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zustand der Ostsee-Dorsche 2014*

Sowas hab ich im Verbandsforum mal geschrieben und bin dort von allen (inklusive Biologen) hart angegangen worden...

Aus Verbandssicht geht findet man also offenbar die Kinderstube attraktiver. ;+


----------



## elbetaler (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zustand der Ostsee-Dorsche 2014*

Natürlich ist was dran, dass die größeren Fische global schützenswerter sind, da sie zeitnaher als kleinere am Laichgeschäft teilnehmen können und die Nachkommenschaft wohl auch stabiler gegen Einflüsse ist. Anders, als bei den Halbstarken. Also soll das jetzt unsere Zielgruppe für die Bratpfanne werden? (ü38 bis u75 ?)
 Wer bestimmt das?
 Wenn ich sehe, dass hier keine zwanzig Leute eine Meinung haben und daran denke, wieviele sich einerseits um nichts und irgend etwas scheren und wieviele letztendlich wohl den Dorschen nachstellen, dann wird das wohl keine klaren Fakten und Antworten geben.
 Auch ein kleiner Dorsch möchte was fressen, also ist er für seine Artgenossen ein Konkurrent. Ganz schlimm soll es ja laut einem verlinkten Beitrag im Bornholmbecken aussehen, wo es kaum was zu beissen gibt - für die unglaubliche Masse an Dorschen.
 Dann ist ein höheres Schonmaß sogar schädlich und ich soll aufgrund fehlendem Limit dann alle Entnahmefenster-Fische mitnehmen? 
 Ja wenn es dann so ist, fahre ich nur noch mit Anhänger oder  Beiboot raus! Die Kumpels fangen dann meist noch mehr! Und dann? Soll das angeln nach zwei Stunden abgebrochen werden müssen, weil an eine sinnvolle Verwertung nicht mehr zu denken ist?
 Oder noch besser:  Es werden Abgabestellen für überzähligen Fisch eingerichtet, wohlgemerkt Abgabe. Weil wir den Fisch ja (...bis jetzt) nicht verkaufen dürfen!
 Oder gleich beim Fischer, da braucht er nicht soviel selber fischen!?   #6|bigeyes#q


----------



## skally (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zustand der Ostsee-Dorsche 2014*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ansonsten stimme ich dir zu. Warum von einem 38iger 2 Fischstäbchen runterschneiden, wenn der Fisch die verwertbare Masse innerhalb von ein paar Monaten verdoppel oder verdreifachen kann.



Genau das wäre der treffende Punkt. ein 50er kann schon bis zu 8 Fischstäbchen mitbringen.:m Und auch theoretisch währendessen paar mal für Nachwuchs sorgen. 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Biologisch/für den Bestand besser kleinere mitnehmen und größere zurücksetzen.
> Genetik, Entnahme größerer und zurücksetzen kleinerer bevorzugt auf Dauer evolutionär kleinwüchsige Fische...
> Nur mal so am Rande - wems wirklich darum geht.


Das der Dorsch mit zunehmendere Größe auch wesentlich mehr an befruchtbare Eiern liefert ist natürlich ein kontraproduktiver Aspekt,  die großen der großen zu befischen. Aber man kann sich das ja hochrechnen. 100 geangelte kleinere Laichfische mit 1,5kg(so ca. 50cm groß)  machen halt dennoch mehr Jungfische als 10 größere mit ~5kg-10kg. Bei den Big Mama Dorsch (15kg+) verhält es sich ja meiner Meinung ähnlich wie dem Topic,, Entnahmefenster für Hechte".


*Zitat Wiki:http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kabeljau
Kabeljaue werden mit einer Länge von 31 bis 74 cm (⌀ 41 cm) und mit einem Alter von zwei bis vier Jahren (Westatlantik) geschlechtsreif....

...Der Kabeljau ist einer der fruchtbarsten Fische auf der Erde. Im  Durchschnitt legt ein Weibchen eine Million Eier, ein fünf Kilogramm  schweres kann jedoch 2,5 Millionen, ein zehn Kilogramm wiegendes fünf  Millionen und ein Weibchen von 15 kg kann 7,5 Millionen Eier legen. Die  höchste Eizahl wurde bei einem 34 kg schweren Weibchen festgestellt und  betrug neun Millionen.*



Das Dorsche nichts zu fressen finden, in manchen Teile der Ostsee mag ja richtig sein. Dafür gibs dann in vielen Gebieten wieder recht viel mehr. Der Dorsch frisst ja wirklich fast alles.
Vllt. nur Seesterne und geschlossene Muscheln sind vor ihm sicher. |kopfkrat

Freundliche Grüße


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zustand der Ostsee-Dorsche 2014*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Biologisch/für den Bestand besser kleinere mitnehmen und größere zurücksetzen.
> Genetik, Entnahme größerer und zurücksetzen kleinerer bevorzugt auf Dauer evolutionär kleinwüchsige Fische...
> Nur mal so am Rande - wems wirklich darum geht.
> 
> ...



Nur weil kleine Fische in großer Anzahl gefangen werden, heißt das aber nicht, das da nicht auch Fische dabei sind, die froh wüchsiger wären, wenn man ihnen die Zeit lassen würde.

Die Bestandsentwicklung ist der Gier geschuldet und die Zukunft wird Zeigen, ob entsprechende Forschungsergebnisse sich bestätigen.

Deine Links bestätigen zumindest, das durch massive Eingriffe eine Beeinflussung der Bestände zu kleineren Tieren führen.

Ich werde melancholisch, wenn ich sehe, wie groß die Rotbarsch und Kabeljaufilets im Handel heute sind und wie sie noch vor 20 Jahren waren.

In einem kleine bewirtschfteten Gewässer, See, Teich Talsperre würde ich aber einem Entnahmefenster unbedingt zustimmen.

Frank


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zustand der Ostsee-Dorsche 2014*



> Nur weil kleine Fische in großer Anzahl gefangen werden, heißt das aber nicht, das da nicht auch Fische dabei sind, die froh wüchsiger wären, wenn man ihnen die Zeit lassen würde.


Einfach mal lesen, da ists populärsprachlich erklärt:
http://besatz-fisch.de/images/stori...1002_kolumne_evolution_ruteundrolle_11.13.pdf

Das ist schlichte genetische Auslese über die Zeit, in der durch zu hohes Mindestmaß und keine Schonung der Großen evolutionär Fische bevorzugt werden, die eben bis zum ersten ablaichen schnell wachsen (Räubern entgehen), danach (weil keine Schonung größerer) wieder langsamer und auch früher sterben - die mit anderen genetischen Anlagen zum größeren Wachsen werden ja mehrheitlich weggefangen.

Natürlich sind immer auch Fische dabei, die schneller wachsen würden (ohne genetische Unterschiede keine Evolution), die Frage ist nur, welche kommen in der Masse durch.

Und das ist bei hohem Mindestmaß und keiner Schonung der größeren eben der genetisch kleinwüchsigere Fisch.

Wobei hier wohl anglerische Bewirtschaftung auch sinnvoller wäre, da Angler in der Mehrzahl wohl die Fische entnehmen, die küchentauglich sind, und relativ wenig Größere fangen im Verhältnis zu Berufsfischern, wo kleine explizit aussortiert werden durch Netzmaschengröße und Große keine Chance haben einem Netz zu entgehen (vergleiche Anlandungen Fischkutter gegen Angelkutter von der Fischgröße her (wer dachte nicht schon, so nen Brummer würd ich gerne fangen?)).

No Discard und Anrechnung auf Quote hilft da insofern bei den Berufsfischern, wenn bei denen auf die erlaubte Gesamtfangmenge Dorsch durch den Discard weniger Große rauskommen.

Es wird wieder kontraproduktiv, wenn die dann umstellen um keine Kleinen mehr zu erwischen, und dann überwiegend nur Größere fangen.

Einfach ist das alles nicht, eine Bewirtschaftung rein durch Anglerbefischung wäre sicher das Beste ;-))))


----------



## xbsxrvxr (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zustand der Ostsee-Dorsche 2014*

falls es noch nicht geschrieben wurde...das mindestmaß für dorsch in der ostsee(fischerei!!!) wurde bei gleichen maschengrößen auf 35 reduziert!
somit sollten die quoten schneller erschöpft werden...sehr gut#6(endlich mal was sinnvolles)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zustand der Ostsee-Dorsche 2014*

Ich habe mir die Studie nun bereits zum dritten mal durchgelesen, aber auf den Dorsch ist das nur unzulänglich zu übertragen.

So dürften die meisten gewerblich gefangenen Dorsche nicht mal Geschlechtsreif sein und auch ein zurücksetzen ist in der Brandung vielleicht noch möglich, aber vom Boot aus sind da schnell grenzen erreicht.


----------



## offense80 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zustand der Ostsee-Dorsche 2014*

Was bringt bitte schön ein Mindestmaß, wenn man jedes mal auf den Angelkuttern ( und das habe ich schon auf JEDEM Kutter erlebt ) solche Vollhorstis hat, die einen UNTER 38er Dorsch mitnehmen, "weil sie ja bezahlt haben" !!! Und es kümmert sich so gut wie KEIN Kapitän darum, wenn die Tiere abgeschlagen werden. Und wenn die lieben Angelkollegen darauf anspricht, das dieser Fisch untermaßig ist, bekommt man nur dumme Sprüche oder den oben erwähnten Satz zu hören #q#q#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zustand der Ostsee-Dorsche 2014*

Besser kleine mitnehmen und große schonen:
http://sciencev1.orf.at/science/news/112924
http://cordis.europa.eu/news/rcn/29794_de.html


----------



## spodsbjerg (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zustand der Ostsee-Dorsche 2014*



titi2 schrieb:


> Ich war jetzt an Ostern, Himmelfahrt und Pfingsten mit meinem Schlauchbot auf der Ostsee(Fehmarn) unterwegs und habe Dorsche geangelt.
> Was mir dabei auffiel war, dass die Dorsche einen recht schlechten Zustand hatten. Alle waren recht dünn und hatten kaum Futter im Magen. Mehrere hatten geschwürartige blutrote offene Stellen ( ich würde sagen eine Pilzbefall bzw Folgen davon ). Insgesamt waren die Dorsche ihrem Jahrgang entsprechend dieses Jahr immer ein paar cm kleiner als ich es aus den vergangenen Jahren gewohnt bin. Dasselbe fiel auch den anderen Bootsanglern auf mit denen ich gesprochen habe.
> Normalerweise sind die Dorsche die man dort um diese Jahreszeit fängt so vollgefressen, dass sie fast überlaufen ( und das Boot auch entsprechend aussieht  ) .
> Dieses Jahr habe ich das erste mal mehrfach Schweinswale gesehen und auch einen Seehund durfte ich begrüssen. Beide sind mir auf der Ostsee vorher noch nie begegnet. Evtl haben die ja auch etwas damit zu tun, da solche Tiere ja doch immer lokal einige Unruhe in die Fischschwärme bringen  .
> ...


 Habe nochmal den eigentlichen Post hervorgeholt da die letzten Seiten nur OT geschrieben wurde!

Das Gebietsweise die Dorsche schon mal etwas magerer sind hängt tatsächlich mit dem aktuellen Futteraufkommen (fehlende Krebs und Futterfische) zusammen;warum jedoch die roten Flecken....kann ich nicht beantworten.

Gruß   Rolf


----------



## elbetaler (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zustand der Ostsee-Dorsche 2014*

Danke Thomas, für die beiden Link´s.

 Die Problematik mit dem Fangverbot vor Kanada ist mir bekannt, auch dass sich der Fische wegen sogar gegenseitig beschossen wurde!
 Aber dass es Studien zur spürbaren Veränderung der Evolution der Dorsche in diesem Umfang bereits gibt, ist ja fast unglaublich! Das sollten sich mal gewisse Kapitäne zu Herzen nehmen, die zielgerichtet auf die Wanderrouten und Laichgebiete der Dorsche fahren und dort fischen oder Anglern ein fragwürdiges Erlebnis bescheren wollen!

 50 Prozent den derzeitigen Fang für die westliche Ostsee reduzieren, das ist doch eine Hausnummer und Ansage! Warum tun sich die Offiziellen nur so schwer, endlich die Konsequenzen daraus zu ziehen?
 Mein Gott, es soll auch darauf hin kein Fischer verarmen, da muss der Staat .../EU einspringen! Aber eben nicht noch mehr Nebenerwerbler zulassen! 
 Und für die Angelei sinnvolle Vorgaben zu erarbeiten, kann auch nicht so schwer sein. Jedenfalls geht es so nicht weiter.


----------



## elbetaler (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zustand der Ostsee-Dorsche 2014*

Kann man denn noch ruhigen Gewissens und mit Freude auf Dorsche angeln?
 Ich sage Ja, weil ich auch ohne neues Gesetz schon lange eben nicht alles entnehme, was da am Haken zappelt.
 Natürlich will man sich diesen "Spaß" noch lange erhalten. 

 Ich bin optimistisch, dass es mehr Vernünftige als schwarze Schafe gibt.
 Und freue mich auf die nächste Ausfahrt.
 Außerdem gibt es noch andere Fischarten. #6 :q



 Schöne Grüße.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zustand der Ostsee-Dorsche 2014*



offense80 schrieb:


> Was bringt bitte schön ein Mindestmaß, wenn man jedes mal auf den Angelkuttern ( und das habe ich schon auf JEDEM Kutter erlebt ) solche Vollhorstis hat, die einen 38 Dorsch mitnehmen, "weil sie ja bezahlt haben" !!! Und es kümmert sich so gut wie KEIN Kapitän darum, wenn die Tiere abgeschlagen werden. Und wenn die lieben Angelkollegen darauf anspricht, das dieser Fisch untermaßig ist, bekommt man nur dumme Sprüche oder den oben erwähnten Satz zu hören #q#q#q


 

Ähhm, also zumindest in SH ist das Mindestmaß 38cm, da wäre das nicht untermaßig, zumindest in der Ostsee. In der Nordsee sind es sogar nur 35cm...

Oder hast du das Wort "unter" vergessen?

Denn unter 38cm, das wäre dann untermaßig. 

Und ich denke, dass die Kuttekapitäne eventuell, bei einer Kontrolle mit fällig wären.... Für Nichtfischereischeininhaber müssen sie sogar die volle Verantwortung tragen, wenn sie diese Angeln lassen, mit Fisch Landen, Messern, betäuben und Töten... Wohlgemerkt in SH.


----------



## offense80 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zustand der Ostsee-Dorsche 2014*

Ja sorry, habe wirklich UNTER vergessen :c

werde es aber jetzt nu hoppi galloppi ändern


----------



## Hohensinn (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zustand der Ostsee-Dorsche 2014*

Hallo,

 ich komme aus den Süden von Deutschland, da sind wir andere Fangmengen gewohnt! Da ist man schon frohe wenn man alle paar Tage mal einen kleinen Hecht/Zander fängt!

 Einmal im Jahr komm ich dann hoch zu euch und wenn es klappt nehme ich auch Fische mit und wenn ich ein paar beim Fischer kaufen muss! 

 Denke die meisten Angler entnehmen nur das was sie auch verwerten oder auch im engsten Freundeskreis verschenken können! Das ist voll in Ordnung. 

 Ich Denke es wäre wichtig, den schwarzen Schafen das Handwerk zu legen (die Fische verkaufen,....die dadurch schon nebengewerblich agieren)! Denn wegen solchen gibt es solche Diskussionen! 
 Wie man sowas angeht soll ist aber schwierig und vor allem schauen alle weg!


----------



## elbetaler (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zustand der Ostsee-Dorsche 2014*

Das mit dem Wegschauen ist wie beim Fußball, wenn einer Mannschaft mit dem Zuspruch eines Strafstoßes die Möglichkeit des Torerfolges geboten wird,
 aber keiner die Verantwortung übernehmen möchte, dass auch mittels eines Tritts gegen den Ball aus 11m Entfernung erfolgreich umzusetzen. 
 Manchmal klappts und er ist der Held und anderes mal eben nicht und muss getröstet werden!

 Bezüglich Angeln hoffen die Angler eben auf die richtigen Ideen und Signale der Verantwortlichen in den Führungspositionen, dass sich jemand "von oben" den Ball schnappt und für die Mannschaft das Ding ...reinmacht.
 Und diese Entscheidungen für die Mannschaft/Angler dauert immer länger, als Entscheidungen gegen uns, die zumindest wieder irgend welche Einschränkungen mit sich bringen.


 Schöne Grüße.


----------

